# Help! How do I delete excess ITunes stuff with laptop?



## turmeric (Sep 18, 2008)

I accidentally downloaded Tim Keller's podcasts twice! Can;t figure out how to delete ITunes.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 18, 2008)

Mac or PC?


----------



## turmeric (Sep 18, 2008)

Mac


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 18, 2008)

If you are looking to delete the duplicates, go into iTunes where they are - possibly in a playlist (at least that is how mine were downloaded) and delete them one by one. Click on one to highlight it, hold down the open-apple key then click on the next and the next one you want to delete. Then when that is done, have the pointer arrow over one of the selected, right click and choose delete. 

If you want to delete iTunes, you go into Mac HD (harddrive), go to applications then drag the iTunes icon to the trash. Then you have to delete the music file which is in the Mac HD (do a search for it if you can't find it). There is a file in there called iTunes where all the music in iTunes is stored. 

Macintosh HD -> "Computer Name" (has a house icon next to it) -> Music -> iTunes file.

Let me know if this helps. I am not understanding if you want to delete the duplicates or the entire iTunes program.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 18, 2008)

How do you right-click? This is a touchpad mouse. I will get an external one when I can afford it.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay, once you have selected all of them with the open-apple key, go up to the top of the screen toolbar, where it says, iTunes, File, Edit, View, Controls, etc....click Edit, then click delete in the drop down menu.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 18, 2008)

You are welcome. What kind of Mac and operating system are you working on? I am working on Panther (the latest OS X) so I didn't know if you had the same screens as me.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Sep 18, 2008)

turmeric said:


> I accidentally downloaded Tim Keller's podcasts twice! Can;t figure out how to delete ITunes.



Keller has a podcast?


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 18, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> > I accidentally downloaded Tim Keller's podcasts twice! Can;t figure out how to delete ITunes.
> ...



RTS Preaching Series Thread

It was posted a little while ago.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes,and I'm going to have to download it from someone else because my ITunes won't load it correctly. It keeps loading 5 copies of every title.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Sep 18, 2008)

FrielWatcher said:


> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> > turmeric said:
> ...



Thanks, Peter. I usually am not able to read through most of the threads, but I am glad this one caught my eye.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 19, 2008)

turmeric said:


> Yes,and I'm going to have to download it from someone else because my ITunes won't load it correctly. It keeps loading 5 copies of every title.



I've had that happen with blogs in the past. Must be something wrong with the feed.


----------

